# New (to us) A-Class Suggestions



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi, discovered at the NEC that even with my insulin-dependant diabetic weight limit of 3.5 thingies I can actually drive an A class.

We are selling our 2010 Auto-sleepers 6m Devon after its repairs under warranty & are looking for a short LHD 4 berth of not much more than 6metres. We intend to take our grandson with us soon - impossible with our 2berth Devon.

They seem to be as rare as hens teeth & have been looking at german motorhomes generally-like the Dethleffs, Hymers & Burstners. Wondering about buying second-hand in Germany since everything theres seems a lot more reasonable.

Any suggestions or comments gratefully received,

Roger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*beaty*

What about this Here


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: beaty*



teemyob said:


> What about this Here


That's very tempting. Good price and good mileage.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

make sure there are more than 2 seat belts.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Roger

Re the one in 'teemyob's link

N+B are good brand - I have got one and very pleased.

I am surprised that Sherwood have not stated which model of Arto it is.

At first I thought that it seemed a low price for a dealer's price and was a bit doubtful but then realising it is LHD that may be the right price in UK.

One thing to be careful about with 'A' Class, even 6m, and especially the quality ones you mention, is that because they are well built they are quite heavy, so with a 3.3ton limit there may not be much payload left.
That can be less of a problem if you always use sites and can run with water tanks empty and say half fuel.

NEVER commit till dealer takes it (and you) to a weighbridge - they will only guess (or lie) about payload.

Geoff


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks cabby, tonyt & teemyob. She who must be obeyed reckons it must have a Euro 5 engine to avoid fines of ?£200 visiting our son in London. Though with the saving of an older van we could afford to pay several of those!

We're looking ideally for a fixed bed, either french or island-it's easy to make the bed in our Devon, but at my age the easier life is the better.

After we Skyped grandson (&his mum) from a campsite in Gers, France he wanted to come on hols with us. We later took him to Scarborough to see the Peasehome Park sea-battle & also for a ride on the Sir Nigel Gresley & he loved it (& so did grandad-ex trainspotter). Snag was we had to take our car to carry him safely.

Fancy a newish Hymer Excis maybe through Bundesvan or through an English-speaking dealer. My son-in-law suggested a Spanish dealer where perhaps they are desperate for the cash.

We do hope next year to sell up here & 'emigrate' to France. Sorry if this is 'life story', but it is vaguely relevant-I'm not a 'proper' Dr or an improper one! I _am_ a Doctor of Psychotherapy Practice our dream is to offer workshops called "Growing Old Dis-Gracefully'. That's what we're doing our best to do!


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Roger
> 
> Re the one in 'teemyob's link
> 
> ...


I think they are great fully-equipped motorhomes. We were near one near St Foie le Grand. It was very posh-the owner even had his big wooden hammock out swinging about in that with his glass of wine! I was quite jealous! I've checked out this years Pilotes & most are OK other than the luxury ones that are just to heavy.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Roger

I have a house in London so know the rules re the LEZ.

Under 3.5ton the LEZ rules do not apply. And for the record, even over that weight the current requirement is for Euro 4 engines.

By the way if you found the right MH which is currently plated at over 3.5 ton it is not difficult to get DVLA to re-issue a V5C showing 3.5ton, but as I said before watch the payload.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

one other thing I feel I must remind you of. check with your insurance company on windscreen cover on the A class, as some are very expensive.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't even consider buying from Spain, you will fid it almost impossible to obtain insurance and you have to go through hoops to buy a vehicle here.

Much better to have a trawl through www.mobile.de. Plenty on there. I have bought two Hymers from Germany (new) without any problems at all and saved a fortune. Only downside is that you will only be able to get third party insurance whilst travelling back to the UK.

The dealers I have had contact with in Germany were much more efficient, and interested, than any in the UK.

Mike


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I would also have a look at some of the Laika A-classes. When we were looking we mainly looked at Burstner and Hymer. Just by chance we had a nose round some Laika's and found a layout that suited us.


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks javea & thanks for the link. Think we've fallen in love with this-just have to find one to test-drive, http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/motorhomes/Integrated/hymer-exsis-i-fiat/facts16.html

It's funny our Devon is easy to drive but the A-classes look huge, although the fact is the 504 is 0.2m longer & 0.4m narrower so hopefully it will be easier.

Think it has to be 2nd hand to save the 20% tax & what's left of our savings.

Now I'm a pensioner (!) this is my theme-song


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

DrRoger said:


> Thanks javea & thanks for the link. Think we've fallen in love with this-just have to find one to test-drive, http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/motorhomes/Integrated/hymer-exsis-i-fiat/facts16.html
> 
> It's funny our Devon is easy to drive but the A-classes look huge, although the fact is the 504 is 0.2m longer & 0.4m narrower so hopefully it will be easier.
> 
> ...


Afraid you will find it difficult to find ones of those secondhand as they have only just been produced.

How about this one: http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen-i...ome&segment=Motorhome&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Mike


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Roger
> 
> I have a house in London so know the rules re the LEZ.
> 
> ...


Geoff, can you explain the LEZ rules in a bit more detail for me please?

My daughter took our VW T4 Holdsworth Villa (less than 3500Kg) into London earlier this year and I subsequently got a letter advising me that if it happened again I would be looking at a fine so I assumed that I can't take it into the LEZ.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Roger
> ...


Dave

That sounds wrong. Vehicles under 3500kg Max permissible Mass are not subject to LEZ rules.

Go to the Tfl (Transport for London) tfl.go.uk, click on LEZ and follow the link to checking whether your vehicle is compliant. If the answer is 'yes' they have made a mistake so write to them accordingly. If 'No' check the V5C para F.1 that the weight entered there below 3500 - it is possible that the dealer entered the wrong weight. Tfl use the DVLA database for their computer database. If the weight there is incorrect it needs to be corrected with them, copy to Tfl.

Let me know what you find out.

Geoff


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Geoff

_ This _ is what I got on the TFL/LEZ website

_Please note: In some circumstances the compliance checker may not provide the correct compliance status for your vehicle. If your vehicle is less than 3.5 tonnes and was registered with the DVLA between July 2000 to January 2002, please call us on 0845 900 1234 to check the compliance status of your vehicle.

Vehicle: M964CNG
Date	Status	
28 Oct 2012 to onwards
Non-Compliant
What does non-compliant mean?
If your vehicle is non-compliant there are a number of options available to you.
If you disagree you can get advice on completing a Vehicle Compliance Application_

V5C shows 2590Kg Gross with PLG tax Class and Motor Caravan body type

On further investigation on the TFL website, it appears that pre 2002 vehicles of between 2500Kg and 3500Kg are affected.

I went down the "type of vehicle" route to find that little snippet.

Looks like I am stuffed unless I get the weight downplated to less than 2500Kg...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

*Hymer & Import Questions*

First of all a HUGE thanks for all the advice.

1. First I was reading elsewhere about exploding or shattering headlamp units where the replacement can cost £1300+ windscreens £2000+. Can this be covered by insurance?

2. Second Palmowski seem to have good deals for new Exsis Hymers & a sorta 'never knowingly undersold' promise according to my naff German-have an O level from almost 50 years ago. Do they usually have someone who is fluent in English?

3. Checked out Mobile.de & noticed that a number of bargains first registered in spring 2012 had Euro 4 & not Euro 5 engines. Also, apologies for repeating this but not entirely clear (me being a bit thick): if a dealer is quoting 2 prices for a 2nd-hand motorhome (that has been privately owned & not hired by them) would I pay the lower price?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The following may help: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-366179.html#366179

Exploding headlights, yes, covered by insurance but fit prptective film from Lamin-X and you may not have a problem. Windscreens are covered, just check the insuere's limit before you buy.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Hi Geoff
> 
> _ This _ is what I got on the TFL/LEZ website
> 
> ...


Dave

I think you are misinterpreting what your Tfl quote says.

Only vehicles over 3500 are affected.

The first para you quoted is saying that for vehicles in thoseyears which are under 3500 '..the compliance checker may not provide the correct compliance status for your vehicle.' and to ring the number quoted.

I think there is no problem with the vehicle - it is probably their website, so call the number and it will probably be sorted.

Geoff


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Mike, 

I've already spoken to Nick Legge @ Bundesvan & he was very helpful. (from the other thread)

Regarding the £:Euro equation I have a very cynical view: next year is pre-election year & I suspect that 'miraculously' our economy will get 'better' & I suspect that the Euro has not yet hit the depths. So if our Devon does not reach an acceptable offer I guess it will be time to pause.

Thanks for the advice about the protective film-sounds essential-'be prepared' is still a good motto!

Roger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Geoff

See attached screen shot from the website which mentions the "between 2.5 and 3.5 tonne criteria"

I will however give them a call in the morning

Cheers

Dave


----------

